
Video on the Web - Dive Into HTML5 - jacquesm
http://diveintohtml5.org/video.html
======
telemachos
Sadly enough that page consistently causes the "Aw snap" failure to load on
Chrome right now. (Mac 4.0.288.1 dev build)

Great book, however.

